# More walnut- Buffet this time



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

I am continuing my affinity for walnut. The more I work with it the more I enjoy it. This is my first effort with mostly solid walnut. The only plywood is on the inside. Also my first effort with routing raised panels (table saw before) and my new rail/stile set from Rockler. Everyone always wants 'in progress' pics so I set up a website:here

Rather than bore you with details, if you have any questions about the design or build- fire away.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful Job!!! I can understand your affinity for walnut.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow, just like the others in your gallery, thats a beautiful piece of furniture. I like the trick with the bottom trim.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very Nice Job rprice

i like your show and tell on the web site ,nice job also.. 


========



rprice54 said:


> I am continuing my affinity for walnut. The more I work with it the more I enjoy it. This is my first effort with mostly solid walnut. The only plywood is on the inside. Also my first effort with routing raised panels (table saw before) and my new rail/stile set from Rockler. Everyone always wants 'in progress' pics so I set up a website:here
> 
> Rather than bore you with details, if you have any questions about the design or build- fire away.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great looking piece rprice. Thanks for the link to the web site. Nice pics.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

rprice, that is a beautiful job.

I enjoyed your progress photos, I had never thought of notching the corner helpers for the clamping. A simple thing, but a new piece of information for me to use on one of my builds.

Progress photos do work. 

Great job and a beautiful finish. Walnut is a beautiful wood!

John


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

OMG !! NICE !!
If I could only get wood that nice here in Cincinnati 
We get second rate crap sold as furniture grade, and true furniture grade has to be "special ordered" and we pay through the NOSE big time. forget about large pieces either...
*grumble grumble grumble *


----------



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

I found a guy local who mills all his own lumber and then he has a local kiln dry it. I feel like a kid in a candy shop at his place. Except for the top, all the walnut came from the same tree. The bookmatched top from another.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

outstanding! I am becoming a fan of walnut also! Does your suppiler ship?


----------



## Ausrob (Aug 24, 2008)

Fantastic piece.

Regards,

Rob


----------



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't know if he ships or not.

www.caglumber.com


----------

